

Rate my startup landing page + idea: Kleekbots.com - nxter

http://kleekbots.com<p>View and control your Lego Mindstorms NXT robot with your smartphone instantly. See live video stream. Share with one click. Works on desktop too. Get free robot build-instructions each month.<p>--<p>Techie Mindstorm robot owners have posted cool pages and videos that show them controlling their NXT robot with their iPhone or Android phone. These are one-off demo projects that require significant hardware and software programming and tweaking abilities. Other less techie NXT owners have asked how they could do the same because it's cool.<p>Kleekbots is a service that lets people control their robot with their smartphone instantly and requires no tweaking or programming. And more.<p>We are beginning to see a trend that converges physical toys with smartphones, devices and social networks. Kleekbots is our idea of a first step towards that direction.<p>We'd love to hear your thoughts. Thanks.
======
jonschwartz
I really like this idea (robotics is one of my passions and anything that
makes it easier is awesome).

Didn't mindstorms just come out with an android app? Does that effect you guys
at all?

You definitely have that social aspect going for you but you'll be competing
against Let's Make Robots which seems to be emerging as a leader in the
robotics based social network space. You guys look prettier than LMR which is
a plus and you seem to targeting the less tech-savvy among us who may be
intimidated by LMR.

What's your plan to make money? I can't seem to find that anywhere.

Good luck to you!

~~~
nxter
Thanks! We do think some area of robotics can and should be made a lot easier.

Lego recently released an offical android app for Mindstorms. It's cool and we
definitely see it as a sign of where things can be going. We are looking into
how it can be taken to the next level. And LMR is excellent for tech-savvy
folks.

We think the idea of Kleekbots is really exciting and that Mindstorms and
other users will think so too. We have a few business models in mind (eg pay-
as-you-go) so as to be able to continue providing the service. We can see it
going so very far.

We are definitely seeking community feedback from early stages, to tell us
what people think of Kleekbots, what people would like to see, and especially
how much people are happy to pay to take their Mindstorms (and smartphones
too!) to the next level and beyond.

Thank you for the best wishes!

------
scrrr
That's a very cool idea. Especially nice is the sharing functionality which I
imagine could be a way to show-off robots to other users. I hope Lego doesn't
mind or if it matters that they do.

~~~
nxter
Thanks. Yes, the sharing functionality lets robot owners send a link to any
friend or group to view live video and/or control their robot and this works
wherever they are. We think this opens up further possibilities to build on...

We love Lego and many people do too. Even so, Kleekbots is designed to be toy
agnostic and we think can be made to work with just about any type of toy at
our end.

------
duck
Clicky - <http://kleekbots.com>

